# Rigging troller motor



## texasislandboy (Jul 25, 2011)

I just put a group 29 battery in my front hatch today. It seems to be fine I did make a small starboard plate for the battery to sit on next to the tank.


----------



## BrownDog (Jun 22, 2019)

Isn’t the 55 a 12v? If so just run it off a single battery and save the weight of a second.


----------



## Pirates_Pride (Mar 26, 2010)

texasislandboy said:


> I just put a group 29 battery in my front hatch today. It seems to be fine I did make a small starboard plate for the battery to sit on next to the tank.


thanks for the reply and I am leaning that way as well.....I am probably worried too much about having battery near a gas tank


----------



## Pirates_Pride (Mar 26, 2010)

BrownDog said:


> Isn’t the 55 a 12v? If so just run it off a single battery and save the weight of a second.


You are right.....it is a 12 volt and hopefully if I go to top shelf lithium battery, one will give me all I need for a day of fishing ..... thanks for the guidance


----------



## jasonrl23 (Jul 27, 2009)

I just built an electric pontoon so all of this is familiar.

A group 29 at 122ah will give you a decent amount of run time with the digital throttle that the iPilot has.

The charger I bought is a Minn Kota MK 210D. Has a lot of safety/features for very the price. If you upgrade to two batteries you’ll also have a second bank.

The breaker for a 55# MK needs to be 60amp. MKR 19 is the part number. I went cheap with no name Amazon breakers and regretted it. One broke on the first trip. 

I’d reconsider lithium as they do get hot and you’ll need a special charger to make sure all the cells are balanced. Not even sure what price you’d be looking at for that.


----------

